# Can I Recover?



## Tanner (May 28, 2006)

Ok, I really messed up.  I just started pen turning today.  I bought all the books, videos from BB.  Awesome educational tools by the way.  BB's video was the best.  My first pen was a slimline.  It turned out nice except I can feel a little ridge where middle brass and tip are below the wood. Just a hair though.  Anyway. I turned this Aqua Blue/Black blanks, thinking they were 7MM slimlines.  I used the slimline bushings.  I did leave a little bit of a bulb on each piece.  They are actually for a Euro kit.  Is there anything I can do with these?  I see the Euro kit has a larger upper.  Both pieces were lathed with the small slimline bushings.  The pieces look awesome.  Just what to do with them.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (May 28, 2006)

Actually, the longer tube on the Euro is for the lower piece.  There should be no reason you can't press what you have into a slimline kit. []


----------



## Tanner (May 28, 2006)

Thanks, I'll give that a shot.  I thought you had to push the twist mech. all the way in for it to work properly.  If I have any guts I'll put a pic here when I'm done.  I have to run to Rockler today to find a chrome slimline that would look good with the colors.


----------



## thewishman (May 28, 2006)

Good luck, Tanner. I think almost everyone has made a variation on that mistake. Scott's (Blind Sq.) advice is good, it should make a fine looking pen.

Chris


----------



## Tanner (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys. The pen turned out nice.  My wife took it as she liked it the best.  A picture of it is in my only photo. It is the second one in from the left. I did take out the middle centerband and left the two ridged centerbands.  That middle one just made it too long looking. Thanks for the help.


----------



## leatherjunkie (Jun 16, 2006)

Tanner,

I have purchased extra tubes for the euro pen kits to use instead of the tubes that come with slimlines.
I sell more slimline pens using the euro pen tubes instead of the slimline using the correct tubes.
My customers have said the standard slimline was just too short.
So i make em both ways.

you can also use the euro pen bushings and not use the center band from the kit, just skew the wood down to match the bushings without cutting the spot for the centerband. 

have fun turning


----------



## Tanner (Jun 18, 2006)

Great ideas, thanks!!!


----------

